# Private Message



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

Is this feature temporarily unavailable or am I have a senior moment.... I can't find a compose button.


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2008)

When you open up your mailbox, look to the left and you should see "send new message".  Sometimes I have a hard time seeing it too.


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

Wow I'm blind. Thanks.

Also, I made a typo in the original post. Grammar error. The first person to point it out wins.

One other thing, it isn't letting me save edits. Otherwise I would have already fixed it.


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2008)

*having 


I win!


Interesting it isn't letting you save edits.....



edit: trying out the edit feature


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

Very good. If you can name the rule I broke you get bonus points.


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

Actually none of the three buttons are responding: save, go advanced, or cancel.

Trying to edit...


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2008)

Worked for me just now. Try it again, maybe?


----------



## wifishman (Jun 25, 2008)

COM said:


> Very good. If you can name the rule I broke you get bonus points.


u said you are having a senior moment... that is a verbal bash on the elderly


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

You guys are goofballs.


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

It works!!!


----------



## gil_ong (Apr 15, 2008)

COM said:


> Wow I'm blind. Thanks.
> 
> Also, I made a typo in the original post. Gramma*tical* error. The first person to point it out wins.
> 
> One other thing, it isn't letting me save edits. Otherwise I would have already fixed it.


fixed. damn english language noobs.


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

Very good Gil.


----------

